# anyone had success with home teeth whitening?



## dan2 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi guys, so i thought its time i do something about my slightly yellow teeth, seems everyone raves about "crest whitestrips" which seem to be hard to get in the uk due to the high peroxide content, can get them on ebay but seem rather expensive for what they are.

So was wondering if anyone has had any success with products readily available such as pearl drops/blanx etc etc.

I tried plus+ white gel with the mould a few years back and worked well however left my gums rather sensitive.

Have even considered smokers toothpaste(i quit a year or so ago) to see if that does what it implies.

Thanks.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

I just use neat hydrogen peroxide, add a little to your brush and away you go.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

might get mine whitened. they stain easy (i drink over 9000 cups of tea) but come up really nice after a proper polish at the dentist


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Used the home kits, thought it was crap tbh


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

chilisi said:


> Crest SUPREME whitening strips are very very good.


Used these before, had some success. For £30 they are worth a try.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

I had my teeth lasered at bodypower this year and it looked great for about 3 days then wore off.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

chilisi said:


> We had excellent results. Me and the wife used it. In 3 days our teeth were whiter. Started to hurt my gums after a week though, but my teeth were sparkling!
> 
> Didn't find them for that Price though. Are you sure it was the Supreme strips, you used? They have crest whitening strips and crest Supreme whitening strips, which aren't sold in the UK and are more expensive.


Might have been the regular ones then, how much did you pay ?


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Pays to shop around lol, I will try them out next I think.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

They are on eBay for a tenner


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

go to your dentist or hygenist and get a scale, clean & polish.... cost £8-20


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

14 strips


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

just get the gel on ebay


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

bicarb of soda is best and cheap


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ah I see, well - good for a taster I suppose. I think I can't be assed with adding another thing to do each week lol just for vanity though lol


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

I purchased this a few months ago http://www.beamingwhitesmile.co.uk/store/deluxe-home-whitening-kit but I've not got around to using it.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Honestly do this...

**** whittening kits etc..

Do this...

Make sure all toothpaste is 1450ppm fluoride to start with.. Brush your teeth if possible 3 times a day and always after you wash your mouth out with water and through the toothbrush, just brush again with nothing but water.

Use mouthwash with high Fluoride amounts also... Not sure what the typical amounts are but any good brands will do.. When you use mouthwash put your toothbrush inside your mouth and brush your smile area whilst swishing it around with your mouth. ALWAYS gargual mouthwash at least once.

Last but not least.. actually make sure you brush your teeth for 2 MINUTES.. 120 SECONDS.. It's the same as in the gym, YOU THINK.. you rest for 30 seconds but infact your wrong unless you time it..

Do this 3x a day for a week and you'll be pleased with whiter teeth without need of any temporary enhancements.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Geonix said:


> Honestly do this...
> 
> **** whittening kits etc..
> 
> ...


That's a lot of effort lol :lol: almost as ridiculous as being natty :rolleye:


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2012)

My missus has just had hers done, it was a home pack thing. Worked very well tbh.

Polanight teeth whitening, she got hers from the dentist.


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

Nidge said:


> I just use neat hydrogen peroxide, add a little to your brush and away you go.


I thought neat hydrogen peroxide would dissolve your head not just the stains, it's one of the most reactive substances known to man and is used as a rocket fuel. :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2012)

www.smile4you.co.uk


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

chilisi said:


> £60 over the net. I hope you didn't pay £30 for the supreme's ha ha
> 
> Just found the site. We bought the larger pack.
> 
> http://dentstore.co.uk/crest-whitestrips-supreme-7-day


Im going to get these and hopefully blind a few people with my shiny teeth


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Geonix said:


> Honestly do this...
> 
> **** whittening kits etc..
> 
> ...


Did you just school us on how to brush our teeth? Thanks Dad.


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

i Benn using the tooth paste you get from boots is only 3 quid Bargain!!

all you have to do is brush ur pegs like 3 times a day with it then it works a treat .. every time you use it it makes them whiter n whiter

Scoobs


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

Crest 3D professional effects work a treat. Make your teeth really sensitive for the rest of the day though, or the day after, depending on when you use them. BTW, always best to use them without brushing your teeth before hand.


----------

